# New Shop ~ What do you want???



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi

We are currently in the middle of starting our own reptile store, we already have our online business, as many of you know, and thought we would ask everybody some questions to help use with the shop.

What would you like a reptile shop to look like, stock, etc, etc.

I know alot of you are fed up of shops cutting down on normal things and doing alot of venemous, or even the other way around, think that some are messy and untidy, or even think they do not stock the right things.

We now have all of the usual stock ready for the shop including; corns, royals, boas, kings, milks, hoggies, chams, beardies, geckos, day geckos, skinks, and many inverts. 

We have contemplated getting a couple of exotis in the shop like, APH's, suagr gliders, etc, etc.

So any comments on what you would like a shop to look like, stock, good things you have seen, bad things you have seen, etc then please let us know, even about decor!!!

Thanks to everyone and will be posting pics, and details when the shop is ready for opening (early February)

Big Thanks in advance.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The only thing I would say is stick to things you know, or are willing to learn about - don't venture into things that don't interest you. I've seen a lot of shops overstretch and try to do everything, but not really have the enthusiasm or the knowledge, especially when branching into exotic mammals. Better to stick to the things you love and get it right, than try and please everyone and get it wrong, if you know what I mean 

Obviously it's a business and you have to stock what sells, but what sells best is a nice tidy, clean shop with a reasonable selection and a knowledgeable, enthusiastic set of staff.


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

A good clear layout 

sell other stuff like full set ups food and hides

maybe so books 2


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

We have, as many people on here will have good knowledge as regards to your more common things, as previously listed, we have also had a few raccoons, but thats about as far as we go into exotics, so thanks for the advise. We already have a wide range of morphs in the corns,kings,milks,geckos, few different types of boa, so think that we have covered alot of the more common species, just was a thought as to whether or not to branch out into any specialist morphs like solomon islands, fiji iguanas, etc. We have tried to keep the shop as roughly 30% lizards, 50% and approx 20% torts, inverts. Then obviously as much dry goods as we can sensibly fit in without having it messy, all types of bedding, bowls,hides,mats,stats,vivs,cabinets,etc,etc


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

We already have a wide range of the newest books out to go on the shelves


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Avoid Sugar Gliders in the shop, they are nocturnal anyway so will be asleep while you are open, and they will not get the out of cage time they require as the shop is closed when they wake up, their diet can be quite tricky until you get the hang of it so if you do think about getting them please please take a look on this forum to explain all you need to know about diets, www.sugar-glider.co.uk


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi

Yes we are going to be avoiding exotics, and leave them for the experts.

Thanks for all the infor we will only be stocking you r more common reps and snakes, plus a few more unusual items, such as albino boas, fiji iguanas (if we can find any), maybe a couple of mangroves, and a labrynth burm.

Thanks.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Personally I'd love to see a shop packed full of a large variety of spiders.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

We are trying to get as many t's as possible, but its hard work finding them at reasonable prices.

So if you know of anyone ????


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

Reptacular Ltd said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes we are going to be avoiding exotics, and leave them for the experts.
> 
> ...


Paul Angelides had Fiji Iguanas for sale, maybe a pm?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Be the first shop ever to have impaction-free enclosures for leo's and similar! :no1:

i mean.. i know sand is pretty... but its the reason ill never buy leo's from a shop.. AND it gives the wrong impression to newbie keepers.. 

kitchen roll = suitable but not as pretty
polystyrene and grout and sand = takes time to make but looks ace and is safe - and would last sooooo long!

would really impress me to see just one shop who does this... :blush:


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

my local shop is full of allsorts of spiders


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

What really f:censor:ks me off about some shops is when they have a "one size fits all" attitude to enviroments in vivs. Whether its a leopard gecko or a chinese water dragon they are kept in identical enviroments in terms of temp/humidity/substrate just because they cant be bothered to alter the viv. It puts me off buying the animal all together!

And keeping baby leopard geckos for instance on sand because it looks nicer then paper towels. Adults fair enuf but with a baby ur just asking for impactation.


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

royal morphs and lots of em


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for everyones comments, we are keeping leos, on beech chippings, large type, so they cant mistake them for food. 

Snakes are going to be kept on chippings and orchid bark. t's on mixture of vermiculite and coco humus, and scorpions on coco humus.

All of our tanks are different sizes, and will suit the animal, with seperate thermostats, hence eeping each tank right for the animal.

For example our counter is a 6x3x3 for juvenile tegu, 6x2x2 for our boas (1 in each), 3x18x18 for kings,milks, corns, 2x18x18 vivs for geckos, scorions, all of our geckos will be housed seperate. 

The baby beardies will be going in 3x18x18 vivs, and the water dragons and chameleons will be in a 4x3x2.

Hope these sizes will be enough to encourage more people to buy from us. 

We are not having excessive livestock in the shop, but will have one of the best ranges of dry goods and vivs on the market.

As for Royals, sorry to disappoint alot of people but we will not be going into these too much. We have had alot of bad experience with non feeding royals, yes i know they are not all like this. But we want to keep our good reputation and only sell things that i know are going to feed.

But you never know, there maybe a few in stock.

To tarantula lovers, we have a good range getting delivered next week, approx 30 t's, mostly sub/adults, and mostly female. 90% of them are also going to be gravid.

Thanks.


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Where abouts will the shop be?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

wheres it going to be I know of a large new rep shop opening in Central Hull


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

The shops going to be in Hornsea. 

Yes think i have heard of the one thats going to be in central Hull, sounds as though its going to be big, and full of different things.

We should be ok there is around 18 mile difference in location.

We should be open early February


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

oh have you taken over the shop that used to be there? it is very big the Reptile section is huge got a lovely big viv for the retics, and a great fish section to (I've had a sneak peak lol)


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Right near there, but not that shop no, same street. 

Not seen the new one in hull yet, but i have heard alot about it, apparently they have got a lovely, and massive retic in there.

Are they doing exotics, as there are rumours.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

there doing hand reared parrots and then normal small furrys, rats, gerbils, hamsters they are thinking of doing monkeys and some exotics but the shop is going to be mainly tropical, marine and cold water fish and Reptiles


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Sounds good will have to have a look, when is it open


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

couple of months yet I think they are still doing building work


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

The new shop opening in Hull is being run by Mark Britton (Snakes and Dragons) So will probably be full of half dead wild caught crap as usual.... Have also heard that it may not now be opening due to certain money issues...(Only what Ive heard though!) Probably for the best as then there will be no more ill and suffering reptiles brought to my shop for me to have to put right....


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

By the sounds of it looks like we are the only one opening soon around here then?

Our orders are in and now just waiting for the et shop licence so should hopefully be opening approx 2 weeks time, will keep people updated though.

some stock so far

Leopard Geckos normal, hi yellow, albino, hypo, super hypo
bearded dragons young and adults
sinaloan milks
various kings
boas - various
day geckos
corns (carmot, snowcream, snow, amel, hypomel, classics, anery's, few motleys, lavendar, opal possibly plasma and cubed)
Carpet pythons
burmese pythons
around 50 various tarantulas, scorpions

loads of dry goods - bulbs,mats,stats,greenery,bowls,hides,branches,bedding,vivs,tortoisetables, cabinets, etc, etc.

Also good range of livefoods £1.70 per tub (high quality food)

frozen foods will be stocked but prices TBA


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

hullreptilelover said:


> The new shop opening in Hull is being run by Mark Britton (Snakes and Dragons) So will probably be full of half dead wild caught crap as usual.... Have also heard that it may not now be opening due to certain money issues...(Only what Ive heard though!) Probably for the best as then there will be no more ill and suffering reptiles brought to my shop for me to have to put right....


Not just Mark opening it so I am willing to keep an open mind, his set ups at least look good so you never know.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

Reptacular Ltd said:


> Thanks for everyones comments, we are keeping leos, on beech chippings, large type, so they cant mistake them for food.
> 
> Snakes are going to be kept on chippings and orchid bark. t's on mixture of vermiculite and coco humus, and scorpions on coco humus.
> beech chippings are not ideal they smell you get mites they look crap in a leo viv .also have volotile toxic compounds when heated.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Suez 

Ok then. I have had reptiles for many years, and bred them, i have never had mites, and kept things on orchid bark and beech chips. And cleanliness is all down to the owner. I have also had over 100 royals all on orchid bark and never had any mite problems. 

I would rather have geckos on chips than calci sand. Some substrate has to be used, and for now at least its going to be chips - far better than calci sand in mine, and alot of other peoples opinions.

Thanks for your opinion anyway


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

suez said:


> beech chippings are not ideal they smell you get mites they look crap in a leo viv .also have volotile toxic compounds when heated.


I've always kept mine on beech and never had a problem with it and it's pine that has the toxins.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I will definately come have a look once you are open 

I would like to see a reptile shop that isn't totally packed full of reptiles in tiny tanks and there is no room to actually move about the shop! also a nice large selection of hides, furnishings and decorations would be nice!

So who else is opening this shop in Hull...I am interested to know, I haven't heard anything about it...unless you are talking about Shane?


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

From what i read on these posts, theres meant to be a big new one opening in the centre of hull somewhere. Then i hear they may not have enough money to open, or lack of funds or something! Thats all i know

Yes we will have good selection of hides,bowls, etc, etc. Also some of the cheapest price livestock, and dry goods in the area.

Corn snakes from £34.99
Boas from £69.99
Bearded Dragons from £34.99
Geckos from £34.99
Day geckos from £49.99
Tarantulas from £5.95 yes £5.95

Plus loads more great bargains.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

lol hmm I think it may be someone I know opening that shop, and if it is then its bad news! there are only 2 decent shops around here, the rest are pants, so it will be nice to have another to go to!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

remember it's not just about cheapness though i'd rather pay more for a quality animals than an inbred piece of rubbish! sorry

my thoughts on shops - open , very clean and sterile, FEW display vivariums of what you could do and talk to your local rep or wholesaler see what seems to be selling. there is now a general trend where people are reverting back to more quality products- as in using zoo med rather most of the rubbish exo terra make! sorry


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

oh and also - bit of a plug though i don't sell it. stock the lucky reptile uv bulbs an starters , put one on today it was AMAZING. the chameleons actually ran to the bulb and basically were lying on their side to get to the light!! i have Never seen it and it was amazing definetly for use in a display tank


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Could you have a nocturnal room?


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

We will not be stocking no exo terra.

Our main suppliers will be the new namibia range (when out), zoo med, komodo, underworld, interpet amongst others, and we have a great supplier of vivariums, corner ones, bow front ones, and traditional but all with solid backs, light fittings, toughened glass and secret fixings i.e. no visible screws, nasty fixit blocks, etc, with loads of colour choice, and cabinets to match all sizes and colours

Will also be catering for othe pets like tortoises,rabbits,guinea pigs, hamsters, gerbils, but not actually stocking them.

If we have not got it in the shop, then we can order it in.


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

cant wait till you open your shop, i will def be dropping in for a look:2thumb:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Sounds like a shop definately worth a visit when open! 

P.s. I've got some baby flat rock scorpions if you're interested


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Pm me prices and if you can post


----------

